# I didn’t know you could buy antique bottles at IKEA



## Joelbest (Sep 4, 2021)

What a bargain!!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 5, 2021)

Wow, never thought I'd see prices like that for a shattered bottle.  Is it the only one known or something?


----------



## Joelbest (Sep 5, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> Wow, never thought I'd see prices like that for a shattered bottle.  Is it the only one known or something?


Not sure but the add says mint condition is 5000


----------



## Mailman1960 (Sep 5, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> Wow, never thought I'd see prices like that for a shattered bottle.  Is it the only one known or something?


Must be missing something, or were all sitting on gold mines.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 6, 2021)

Joelbest said:


> Not sure but the add says mint condition is 5000


That still seems like it should be worth way less if there are mint condition examples out there.  I don't think I've ever seen a shattered bottle selling for 10% of the mint value before.


----------



## Joelbest (Sep 6, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> That still seems like it should be worth way less if there are mint condition examples out there.  I don't think I've ever seen a shattered bottle selling for 10% of the mint value before.


Crazy right


----------



## Joelbest (Sep 6, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> That still seems like it should be worth way less if there are mint condition examples out there.  I don't think I've ever seen a shattered bottle selling for 10% of the mint value before.


That’s what I said if you ripped a Horis Wagner in five pieces and taped it back together it would not be worth 10 percent of a good one.


----------

